# No sound in FreeBSD 10 with Realtek ALC889



## zennybsd (Jan 30, 2014)

Sound is not working in FreeBSD-10 with GENERIC kernel.

I have appended snd_hda_enable="YES" in/boot/loader.conf


```
$ pciconf -lv | grep -i audio
    device     = 'Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series]'
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC889 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
```


```
$ dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC889 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
```


```
$ grep -Rn snd /etc/sysctl.conf 
16:hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  57:57
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
```

Yet there is no sound. Any hints besides the instructions at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... setup.html

Thanks!


----------



## segfault (Jan 30, 2014)

Had the same problem yesterday. I rebooted and then it suddenly started working. Very strange. I read something online where another guy had the same problem every time he booted into FreeBSD from another OS partition (multi-boot). Seems to be the case for me too, but still testing to confirm.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2014)

zennybsd said:
			
		

> Sound is not working in FreeBSD-10 with GENERIC kernel.
> 
> I have appended snd_hda_enable="YES" in/boot/loader.conf


It's snd_hda_load, not snd_hda_enable. It shouldn't matter though, snd_hda(4) is already part of the GENERIC kernel. There's no need to load it.

You may need to configure which "pin" does what, not all implementations of HDA are the same. Please see the man page for instructions.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 30, 2014)

```
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
```

Try to raise mixer line or change default unit.


----------



## zennybsd (Jan 30, 2014)

Since snd_hda(4) kernel module is already built, I disabled it in /boot/loader.conf.
Used an autosnddetect script from @rodrigo (viewtopic.php?&t=290) and it inserted snd_ad1816.ko module to /boot/loader.conf.
increased all parameters of the mixer options to 100
In all the cases above, and even after several reboots, there is no sound.


----------

